# Johann Sebastian Bach Suggestions!



## Hermanberntzen (Oct 17, 2011)

Are there any intermediate Johann Sebastian Bach pieces out there?
Ive already learned WTC.2 BWV.878 Fugue and Contrapunctus 1 BWV.1080 from the Art of fugue, is there any other fugues like that one 
I would be happy not to be suggested any of the Inventions nor the Goldbergs Variations because i find them booring to play,and the ones i would like to play is to hard 
I would be happy for some suggestions because at the very moment i don't find anything to play. I like Fugues and the Toccatas ive heard seems to be to hard for me.
Suggest me youre favorites intermediate pieces by Johann, 
If you know about an easy Toccata let me know!

Regards,

:tiphat:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

My favorite toccata in the e-minor toccata I think it is quite easy unless you're extremely demanding on yourself with tempo and perfection at the fugue finale. Either way, it is an extremely rewarding piece.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Contrapunctus III and IV are both pretty easy. The first subject of Contrapunctus XIV is easy too, but it becomes much more difficult by the second subject. Still, give it a try.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

if you're a beginner and want to impress your piano friends, play something they've never heard:

http://216.129.110.22/files/imglnks/usimg/0/0e/IMSLP07595-BWV0996.pdf


----------

